# Redémarrage de mes PB série 100



## voltfan (4 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour,
Aujourd'hui, j'en ai eu marre d'attendre de trouver une hypothétique chargeur pas cher pour mes Powerbook de la série 100.
J'ai donc branché un chargeur de PC  avec des caractéristiques un chouilla différentes de l'original 

Alors je vais séparer les 3 modèles:

-Le 140 n'a montré aucun signe de vie  donc soit le chargeur était vraiment trop inadapté, soit il est cuit 

-Le 165c s'est allumé sur son écran bleu puis s'est arrêté là. On entendait le disque dur tourner mais pas d'affichage. Appuyer sur une touche produit un fort "bip".
La batterie a même commencée a charger ! 

-Le 185c s'est allumé puis m'a montré la disquette avec le point d'interrogation donc je suppose que le HDD est mort 
Je pense monter le disque dur du 165 pour tester.

Donc voilà si vous avez une idée (surtout pour le deuxième) ou même des disquettes d'installation /un HDD ancien dont vous n'avez aucune utilité  

Merci d'avance ! 

PS: Savez vous si je peux enlever les touches sans risque (comme sur un clavier classique) ou si il y a des risques de casse pour pouvoir les nettoyer et/ou les déjaunir ?


----------



## Invité (4 Septembre 2015)

Disquettes, c'est possible.
Faudra juste que je teste sur mon Duo, voir ce qui boote pour soit faire des .img soit envoyer
En MP


----------



## melaure (8 Septembre 2015)

Ils n'ont pas de port SCSI ?


----------



## sofizabel (8 Septembre 2015)

bonjour
la disquette avec le point d'interrogation ne signifie pas que le mac est mort, mais qu'il ne trouve pas de dossier système.
en ce qui concerne l'alimentation du 165; est-ce la même que celle du 160 ?
je dois en avoir une (160) quelque part. je vais chercher.


----------



## sofizabel (9 Septembre 2015)

bonjour
vérification faite, il semble bien qu'il s'agisse de la même alimentation (PB 140 à PB 180).
j'ai retrouvé la mienne. si vous voulez…
cela dit, ça se trouve sur la toile (10€ plus frais de port).


----------



## melaure (10 Septembre 2015)

Si tu as un bon lien partage le


----------



## sofizabel (10 Septembre 2015)

bonsoir
on peut ?
de toutes les façons, je lui propose un don; alors…


----------



## melaure (10 Septembre 2015)

Bien sur qu'on peut donner un lien sur un site de vente, surtout quand ça dépanne la personne


----------



## voltfan (10 Septembre 2015)

sofizabel a dit:


> bonjour
> la disquette avec le point d'interrogation ne signifie pas que le mac est mort, mais qu'il ne trouve pas de dossier système.
> en ce qui concerne l'alimentation du 165; est-ce la même que celle du 160 ?
> je dois en avoir une (160) quelque part. je vais chercher.



Bonjour,
Il me semble que c'est la même alimentation pour tous les modèles même si en noir et blanc l'ampérage est de 2 ampères et couleur (versions "c") 3 ampères.



sofizabel a dit:


> bonjour
> vérification faite, il semble bien qu'il s'agisse de la même alimentation (PB 140 à PB 180).
> j'ai retrouvé la mienne. si vous voulez…
> cela dit, ça se trouve sur la toile (10€ plus frais de port).



Merci, c'est vraiment gentil de votre part 
Ca m'intéresse beaucoup.

J'ai remarqué qu'on en trouvait pour 15-20 € mais je suis seulement étudiant et c'est déjà pas mal pour moi


----------



## voltfan (10 Septembre 2015)

melaure a dit:


> Ils n'ont pas de port SCSI ?



Bonjour,
Il y a bien un port SCSI de forme carré (pas standart)


----------



## voltfan (10 Septembre 2015)

Invité a dit:


> Disquettes, c'est possible.
> Faudra juste que je teste sur mon Duo, voir ce qui boote pour soit faire des .img soit envoyer
> En MP



Bonjour,
ça serait bien 
Je suppose qu'ils tournent sur Système 7, c'est bien ça ? :??:


----------



## Invité (10 Septembre 2015)

Mon Duo tourne sous 7.6
mais je peux tester (en vue de faire des .IMG ou des disquettes) le 6.x ou 7 ou 7.x
C'est toi qui décide !


----------



## sofizabel (11 Septembre 2015)

bonsoir
pour faire plaisir à Melaure (qui semble avoir oublié qu'à lui aussi, j'ai donné)
l'adresse: http://cassemac.free.fr/
@ voltfan
je ne peux pas vous garantir que cette alimentation fonctionne toujours (le PB160 est mort depuis longtemps), mais il ne vous en coutera que le prix du transport.
sauf, évidemment; si vous habitez la région parisienne; en ce cas, ce sera de la main à la main (si cela ne vous pose pas de problème).
en ce qui concerne la prise SCSI, je confirme; elle est spéciale.
j'avais deux adaptateurs, j'en ai ai déjà donné un.
je vais voir si je peux retrouver le second.
pour le système, je vous conseille le 7.1 (le 7 était assez imparfait); un modèle de transparence et de simplicité; il représente ce qui nous a séduit, ce qui a fait de nous, des fidèles. ce qui le différenciait totalement des pc.
pour tout vous dire; nous n'avons jamais utilisé d'autre ordinateur qu'un Mac.
personne n'est parfait !


----------



## melaure (11 Septembre 2015)

non non je n'ai pas oublié. Mais il vaudrait mieux un fabricant d'alim qui propose une large gamme avec des modèles pour PB, que de vieux trucs chez cassemac 

Mon PB G3 a une alim neuve par exemple.


----------



## voltfan (11 Septembre 2015)

Invité a dit:


> Mon Duo tourne sous 7.6
> mais je peux tester (en vue de faire des .IMG ou des disquettes) le 6.x ou 7 ou 7.x
> C'est toi qui décide !



Apparemment, les PB série 100 vont de 7.0 a 7.6
J'aimerais beaucoup retrouver l'interface de mon premier mac qui était un Performa de la série 5000 et qui tournait sur système 7 mais 7.? (je ne me souviens plus, malheureusement  )



sofizabel a dit:


> bonsoir
> pour faire plaisir à Melaure (qui semble avoir oublié qu'à lui aussi, j'ai donné)
> l'adresse: http://cassemac.free.fr/
> @ voltfan
> ...



Pas de souci, c'est assez solide ce genre de trucs normalement, à l'époque les choses étaient faites pour durer  
Hélas , je ne suis pas en RP, je suis sur Marseille  mais c'est tout a fait normal que je paie la livraison, pas de souci 

Je prends note pour le 7.1.
Pour moi aussi je n'ai eu que des mac (enfin pas que a moi sauf le dernier , j'étais un peu jeune) mais peu en quantité car je les ai gardés longtemps (5*00-G4 Tournesol-Macbook blanc-MBP) et j'ai récupéré des vieux Imac avec écran hachuré pour ma (future) collection.
 Mais c'est vrai que j'apprécie moins maintenant (système bouffeur de RAM, disparition de Claris/Apple work, ...).
Les seuls Pc que je possède viennent des encombrants et on pour la plupart Linux (que je n'apprécie pas mais au moins ça rame moins que Windaube)


----------



## sofizabel (11 Septembre 2015)

@ melaure
tout à fait d'accord avec vous. j'utilise depuis plusieurs années une alimentation "générique" pour mon PB G4 alu.
mais j'ai cru comprendre que certains utilisateurs préfèrent les éléments d'origine apple.
@ voltfan
nous avons utilisé le système 7.1 sur un MacPlus (4 Mo de ram maxi !) relié à un disque dur de 20 Mo.
l'un des gros avantages de ce système était qu'on pouvait l'alléger un maximum, en supprimant tout ce que l'on n'utilisait pas.
on pouvait "bidouiller" sans grand risque.
nous sommes, nous aussi des nostalgiques de Claris. nous l'utilisons toujours (sous 8.6). le tableur, en particulier est un délice de simplicité. rien à voir avec cette usine à gaz qu'est Excel. c'est tout à fait "l'Esprit Mac" d'origine.
un lien intéressant:
http://groups.csail.mit.edu/mac/users/bob/clarisworksfr.php
un utilitaire utile (du 7 au 9): TechToolPro. efficace et simple à utiliser.
si vous n'êtes pas familier du SCSI: ne jamais brancher ou débrancher ces connecteurs "à chaud". il est absolument indispensable d'éteindre les appareils avant de les connecter. et un "arnold" est souvent nécessaire.
l'alimentation du PB:
j'ai pesé l'objet enveloppé dans une pochette bulle dans un petit carton; 405 grammes.
sinon, vous pouvez m'envoyer une boite "M" de colissimo, à votre adresse. la taille convient.


----------



## melaure (11 Septembre 2015)

@sofi, oui mais il y a un moment ou les pièces d'origines ne se trouvent plus et où on est bien content d'avoir du "générique"

Pour le système 7 (ou avant et après), oui c'était pratique de pouvoir alléger le système en enlevant des extensions ou des tableaux de bord qui ne servent pas et ne sont pas essentiels au système. On pouvait faire rentrer un 7.1 sur une disquette sans soucis.

Par contre mettre 4 Mo dans le Mac Plus nécessite un coup de fer sur une résistance, non ? Perso je suis resté à 1 Mo sur le mien.

Enfin pour le SCSI, j'ai branché/débranché des trucs pendant plus de 15 ans sans rien griller  Mais le risque existe ...


----------



## sofizabel (11 Septembre 2015)

bonjour melaure
pour le "générique": l'alimentation d'origine de mon PB G4 était encore disponible lorsque j'ai fait ce choix.
j'ai tenté le coup pour voir. économie non négligeable. seule différence avec celle d'origine: elle ne s'allume pas.
pour le MacPlus, il fallait dessouder un élément. une résistance ? (désolée, je ne suis pas très technique). c'était assez simple à faire.
à l'époque la mémoire coûtait assez cher. mais,  4 Mo, a lieu d'un…
ça laisse rêveur, aujourd'hui.
j'ai donné ces mémoires ici, mais je ne me souviens plus à qui.
pour le branchement/débranchement "à chaud" du SCSI, je n'ai jamais osé.
on m'avait tellement prévenue…
parler de tout cela me fait penser qu'il faudrait que je poste la liste des antiquités que je possède encore.
j'aime l'idée qu'elles puissent servir à des passionnés.


----------



## Deleted member 340362 (12 Septembre 2015)

Mon expérience sur un Powerbook G4 qui était resté dans un placard pendant plusieurs années : je l'ai branché, il n'a pas redémarré. Le l'ai laissé branché 15 minutes : idem.

Je l'ai remis dans un placard.
Plusieurs mois plus tard, je l'ai ressorti, je l'ai laissé branché plusieurs heures. La batterie s'est chargée, depuis il marche nickel.


----------



## melaure (14 Septembre 2015)

Sinon faut les amener dans une expo rétro, comme l'Alchimie 2015 à Tain l'Hermitage à partir du 13 novembre  J'y serais !


----------



## voltfan (14 Septembre 2015)

sofizabel a dit:


> @ melaure
> tout à fait d'accord avec vous. j'utilise depuis plusieurs années une alimentation "générique" pour mon PB G4 alu.
> mais j'ai cru comprendre que certains utilisateurs préfèrent les éléments d'origine apple.
> @ voltfan
> ...




Bonjour,
Pas trop compris comment faire avec le boîte 
Après j'ai cru comprendre que ces boîtes servaient pour les colissimo avec signature. Ce n'est pas obligatoire pour moi vu que je suis souvent a mon école aux horaires de livraison (donc obligé d'aller le chercher a la Poste  )
Après c'est comme vous voulez


----------



## voltfan (14 Septembre 2015)

melaure a dit:


> Sinon faut les amener dans une expo rétro, comme l'Alchimie 2015 à Tain l'Hermitage à partir du 13 novembre  J'y serais !



Ca a l'air sympa mais trop loin pour moi


----------



## sofizabel (15 Septembre 2015)

bonjour voltfan
j'avais cru comprendre que ces colissimo était distribués comme de simples lettres… quelle solution proposez-vous ?


----------



## voltfan (17 Septembre 2015)

sofizabel a dit:


> bonjour voltfan
> j'avais cru comprendre que ces colissimo était distribués comme de simples lettres… quelle solution proposez-vous ?



Bonjour,
En effet les Colissimo classiques sont distribués comme des lettres mais ceux avec emballage demandent une signature.
https://www.laposte.fr/particulier/...olis-en-france-metropolitaine-et-dans-les-dom

Donc si ça ne vous dérange pas, un colissimo "normal" serait préférable pour ma part


----------



## sofizabel (17 Septembre 2015)

bonjour
emballé, le poids et de 410 grammes. je vais aller voir à la poste pour le montant de l'affranchissement.


----------



## Invité (17 Septembre 2015)

Perso, ça fait longtemps que j'utilise Mondial Relay. Il y a des points relai vraiment proches en général 
C'est moins de 5€ pour des colis de - de 2kg je crois…

Juste une petite précision, je n'ai pas d'intérêts dans cette entreprise et j'aime bien la Poste aussi. Mais question file d'attente, y'a pas photo !


----------



## sofizabel (17 Septembre 2015)

bonjour
pour la file d'attente, ok. mais si je dois traverser l'arrondissement pour poster…
la benne est moins éloignée.


----------

